

My computer experience - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2014/04/12/my-computer-experience/

======
bowerbird
> I grew up just as computers were becoming mainstream,

> the spread of the internet coincided with my teens,

> saw the rise of “Web 2.0” during college

i usually eat up these stories.

but your vague phrases, on both sides of the equation, make it impossible to
make any sense out of the piece.

you recognize great change has occurred during this time, but without
specifying the years, _exactly,_ the message you've sent (and any meaning it
might have) is confused.

attaching solid dates -- the exact year when you born, the exact year when you
graduated from college, etc. -- would give remarkably more meaningful
reference points.

-bowerbird

------
jesusmichael
Very cool

